# Hunter 4/5



## kingslug (Apr 5, 2009)

Started out the day very cold, windy, fog,frozen!!!  Things got better as the day warmed up and more trails became skiable. Pretty soon Hellgate to Broadway to Ike to the middle of Racers became the run of the day. Hell has great coverage and no bare spots all the way down to Broad, the transition to Ike is getting thin but Racers is still pretty good. The Cliff was closed but we hit it anyway which promted Patrol to open it up, very thin in the middle but some decent bumps for a while. Upper crossover in very good shape. Saw Jim G. and Carl over there. Hiked a little to Minya and E.Side to check out lower K but the bare runout wasn't worth it. The bears made an appearance on Racers!!, even trapped a skier on the upper part for a while. It was pretty crowded and the yardsales got more frequent as everyone funneled down Hell, stopped to help a bad crash victim who had trouble breathing and was pretty cut up. Couldn't get him to stop moving, was worried that he might have a neck injury, bad shape!! Ended the day around 2:45. Don't know if they will make it to next week with all the rain predicted, have to see.


----------



## Rambo (Apr 5, 2009)

How was the Belt Parkway trail? It usually has a lot of base left late in the season. To bad about that guy that wiped out.


----------



## 180 (Apr 5, 2009)

Awesome day.  Arrived at 11 after securing Robin back home.  Sun was out and bumps were on the menu wth some grass and bears on the side.  K27, Upper Crossover and Racers  Edge were the call.  Hooked up with Johnny Poach, Steve and Mad River Jack.   Hopefully, we'll get one more weekend.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 5, 2009)

awesome day!!!  Nice soft hero bumps!!  Really cool seeing that bear and her cubs too!!









Good skiing with ya Jack..and JP!!!  Ran into 180 and company  and JP  met up with DMC for a run while we were scouting the bears. Got a good bear vid too Ill post it later

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 6, 2009)

Although I didn't ski Hunter yesterday I did have an AZ sighting.  I was driving to a lax game in Lagrangeville, NY.  I stopped at a rest stop on 84.  I noticed a familiar car with pairs of skis I've seen before.  I walked into the restroom and loudly asked if anyone would give me a happy ending.  The look on powhunters face was priceless.  Good to see you and jonnypoach for 30 seconds.  :lol:  Wish I was skiing with you guys instead of laxing it up.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 6, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Although I didn't ski Hunter yesterday I did have an AZ sighting.  I was driving to a lax game in Lagrangeville, NY.  I stopped at a rest stop on 84.  I noticed a familiar car with pairs of skis I've seen before.  I walked into the restroom and loudly asked if anyone would give me a happy ending.  The look on powhunters face was priceless.  Good to see you and jonnypoach for 30 seconds.  :lol:  Wish I was skiing with you guys instead of laxing it up.


That's pretty funny Grassi.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 6, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Although I didn't ski Hunter yesterday I did have an AZ sighting.  I was driving to a lax game in Lagrangeville, NY.  I stopped at a rest stop on 84.  I noticed a familiar car with pairs of skis I've seen before.  I walked into the restroom and loudly asked if anyone would give me a happy ending.  The look on powhunters face was priceless.  Good to see you and jonnypoach for 30 seconds.  :lol:  Wish I was skiing with you guys instead of laxing it up.





LOL Forgot about that!!!!   That freaked me out!!

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Apr 6, 2009)

Effin bear was poaching the "money line"


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 6, 2009)

It was nice skiing steveo,jp,alan and a bunch of other people. The lines got to be real nice at about 12:00. It was real crazy with the bears sitting right in the middle or the money line. So what do you do when a bear is in the middle of the line? I did think about trying to blow threw the line, but we did ski down and around them to get back into the line. By far the craziest thing I ever seen while skiing. Wow after seeing powhunters vid I can not believe we were skiing that close to the mother bear, by the way she had two cubs with her also.


----------



## Greg (Apr 6, 2009)

That's nuts! Glad you guys had a good day.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 6, 2009)

Little toooooooo close!!


----------



## JimG. (Apr 6, 2009)

Killer bump weekend.

Upper Xover was particularly fine on Sunday.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 6, 2009)

Damn gaper bears.  "DOWNLINE!"   Why didn't you just air it out ;-)?

Lucky you guys didn't get mauled.



madriverjack said:


> It was nice skiing steveo,jp,alan and a bunch of other people. The lines got to be real nice at about 12:00. It was real crazy with the bears sitting right in the middle or the money line. So what do you do when a bear is in the middle of the line? I did think about trying to blow threw the line, but we did ski down and around them to get back into the line. By far the craziest thing I ever seen while skiing. Wow after seeing powhunters vid I can not believe we were skiing that close to the mother bear, by the way she had two cubs with her also.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 7, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Damn gaper bears.  "DOWNLINE!"   Why didn't you just air it out ;-)?
> 
> Lucky you guys didn't get mauled.



The bear looked......kind of bored.


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2009)

Luckily, it wasn't literally a "killer bump weekend," eh? 

Crazy stuff! I've heard of the bears running across the slopes at Cannon near the end of the ski season, but I can't imagine actually skiing around one, let alone a mama cub with babies!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 7, 2009)

powbmps;412078

Lucky you guys didn't get mauled.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> A tragedy waiting to happen


----------



## ed-drum (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes, Hunter was really fun this weekend. I just got off the phone with a DEC friend and he said there are only three black bear attacks in the U.S. per year. All of the locals were saying the how great the bears were and the tourists were afraid. The bears are all over the place up here and are just a pain with the garbage attacks. Just stay away from them. More people get killed with the deer running in the road and people getting killed avoiding them. The Ski Patrol was blocking Racer's when she and the cubs were on the slopes. It was great because they were right under the lift most of the day and we got a good look at them.


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 8, 2009)

very cool except for the seizure after watching the vid


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 8, 2009)

ed-drum said:


> Yes, Hunter was really fun this weekend. I just got off the phone with a DEC friend and he said there are only three black bear attacks in the U.S. per year. All of the locals were saying the how great the bears were and the tourists were afraid. The bears are all over the place up here and are just a pain with the garbage attacks. Just stay away from them. More people get killed with the deer running in the road and people getting killed avoiding them. The Ski Patrol was blocking Racer's when she and the cubs were on the slopes. It was great because they were right under the lift most of the day and we got a good look at them.



That's good and all, but you get between a Momma and her Cub then tell me how things go----don't care what color bear it is!!!!! I've prsonally seen what a BLACK bear attack looks like after the fact---ain't pretty.

Stay away from those bears---please


----------



## dmc (Apr 8, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> That's good and all, but you get between a Momma and her Cub then tell me how things go----don't care what color bear it is!!!!! I've prsonally seen what a BLACK bear attack looks like after the fact---ain't pretty.
> 
> Stay away from those bears---please



Agreed - to a point...  Let's not over react here...  No reason why we can't share with our omnivorous friends...

I've gotten between and mom and cubs by accident before...   Mom growled... Pushed a tree - I moved... Everyones OK..  The mother bears will send the cubs up a tree while they forage...   Chances are Mom will just run you off...

I've been face to face with these bears while hiking..  Normally they just make a loud grunt and run...

Be cautious of the bears... Try to stay clear... But don't be afraid..  Come to Hunter... Take the sky ride... enjoy what nature provides.  don't leave trash around for them to eat...


----------



## Glenn (Apr 8, 2009)

Can anyone verify if bears s__t in the moguls?


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 8, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Can anyone verify if bears s__t in the moguls?



Only seeded moguls.


----------



## dmc (Apr 8, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Can anyone verify if bears s__t in the moguls?



  funny...  they shti all over the mountain in the summer...   On the fireroad at that connects Colonels Chair to the top of Hunter - there's skat all over the trail..  You run over it when mountain biking and it gets all over your back...  nasty...


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 8, 2009)

dmc said:


> funny...  they shti all over the mountain in the summer...   On the fireroad at that connects Colonels Chair to the top of Hunter - there's skat all over the trail..  You run over it when mountain biking and it gets all over your back...  nasty...




So bears really do shit in the woods....interesting


----------



## dmc (Apr 8, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> So bears really do shit in the woods....interesting



Yes - but - they crap on the trail...  They need to keep the crap in the woods...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Can anyone verify if bears s__t in the moguls?



bears usually shi* in the woods and wipe their butts with a fluffy white rabbit..


----------



## Glenn (Apr 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> bears usually shi* in the woods and wipe their butts with a fluffy white rabbit..




Well, that answers my next question: 

"Why are some rabbits brown?"


----------



## dmc (Apr 9, 2009)

Was hanging out at the "hotel" last night and was chatting with Russ who's El Presidente of Hunter Mountain...

We were laughing at the great publicity the bear videos is getting Hunter...


----------



## ed-drum (Apr 9, 2009)

I said "STAY AWAY FROM THEM".


----------



## dmc (Apr 9, 2009)

Saw one running across the road..  No doubt in the dumpster by the gas station...

i think it had a carton of eggs in it's mouth...


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 9, 2009)

dmc said:


> Saw one running across the road..  No doubt in the dumpster by the gas station...
> 
> i think it had a carton of eggs in it's mouth...



Ewwwhwww, smelly doo doo


----------



## dmc (Apr 9, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Ewwwhwww, smelly doo doo



Every once and a while the garbage truck hooks up to a dumpster and dumps a bear out and into the truck...  I remember once in the Poconos we threw a bag over the wall into a dumpster and heard a pissed off bear on the other side...


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 9, 2009)

dmc said:


> Every once and a while the garbage truck hooks up to a dumpster and dumps a bear out and into the truck...  I remember once in the Poconos we threw a bag over the wall into a dumpster and heard a pissed off bear on the other side...



Hear ya---I've got sooooooo many pix from when I lived in VT-----dang things really were pest's. Whenever I'm v isiting family in the Dacks I still enjoy going to the dump watching the bears. Still amazes me to see some peeps treationmg them as tame---don't get that part.


----------

